# RHODES - 2-Part series of photos from a beautiful Greek island. BM's first travel album!



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

In July I visited the island of Rhodes, a Greek island just off the coast of Turkey. Here are some photos I'd like to share with you all of Rhodes town itself.

This first set of pictures is of the new town area. The Old Town pictures will follow on in the next update. Hope you enjoy the pictures:




























































































































































































































































































































If you have any questions, feel free to ask. Take care until the next update.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Rhodes :banana: Interesting to see daily life in the new town although I think it has no character. How about Kalithea, Faliraki, Lindos, beaches, etc


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ wait for the old town pics, faliraki is an overrated resort AFAIK...

Nice pics BM, the new town is better than I thought. Looking forward to your next lot...:cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics!

Haven't been there myself yet - but it's certainly on my to see list!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*RHODES - The Old Town & Palace of the Knights*

As promised, the pictures of the Old Town:









The Palace of the Knights









The Palace of the Knights









The Palace of the Knights


















The Palace of the Knights


















The Palace of the Knights









The Palace of the Knights































































































































Hope you enjoy the pics.

*REPLIES*

*skyscrapas* - Thanks for commenting. I have known of Faliraki or Kalithea but I satyed in a hotel there. I will post picture of Lindos upon your request in the next update.

*neorion* - Thanks. Glad you like them.

*Mr Denmark *- thanks for dropping by. Take care


----------



## AEK (Jul 14, 2007)

Bristol Mike, thanks for sharing those wonderful photos of this beautiful island. well done mate.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*RHODES - The City of Lindos*

As promised here is the final part with pictures from idyllic Lindos in the south of the island of Rhodes. Enjoy.

*THE TOWN*



























































































*THE ACROPOLIS*


















































































*VIEWS*















































*AEK* - Thanks for commenting. It's a pleasure showing them.

And that concludes my series of Rhodes pictures. Hope you enjoyed them. Comments are appreciated and thanks for viewing.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice views. Rhodes is so great.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

very nice pics!hope you enjoyed your holiday there!


----------



## dliossi (Nov 15, 2006)

Lovely city!
Exotic architecture.
It would be a great pleasure living there.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some great pics you've taken, and a stunning amount of them. Must have been a great time there. I've also been to Rhodos Island, but the weather was utter crap (which shouldn't happen too often over there)...

While I'm at it - someone should move this to the Urban Showcase


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Done! 
Bristol Mike, if you have any other threads that need to be moved over to Urban Showcase, please list them at the top
in the request-to-move thread. Thank you.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*REPLIES*

*skyscrapas* - Hey there, thanks for commenting. I think so too, I plan to visit it later in summer 2008 too to see some stuff I didn't last year.

*sk* - Thanks mate, I loved it. I wasn't very impressed with Faliraki but Lindos and Rhodes town are beautiful.

*dliossi *- Hi, yeah I agree. Perhaps living there all the time may become boring, for me anyway. I'd miss the unpredictable British weather.

*erbsenzaehler* - Thanks a lot. I'm a bit of a photo spammer I guess but it's nice to hear they're appreciated. I think you do get caught out by the weather between November and March but the rest of the time is generally okay.

*Taller, Better* - Thanks for moving all my theads, I seem to be creating a bit of a pain here so apologies for that. I think my other two previous Bristol threads were closed but if they are still alive then they will need moving into this thread. Thanks.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Bristol Mike amazing collection of pictures-i really enjoyed them,what i like about Rhodes is that is has a variety of in landscape and it's also quite a big island but not huge so you can go everywhere and still not get bored 

@erbsenzaehler -Rhodes supposed to be the first among the cities of Greece in terms of sunshine and hot weather (*_*) bad luck


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Yesterday 06:55 PM
> SouthernEuropean Bristol Mike amazing collection of pictures-i really enjoyed them,what i like about Rhodes is that is has a variety of in landscape and it's also quite a big island but not huge so you can go everywhere and still not get bored
> 
> @erbsenzaehler -Rhodes supposed to be the first among the cities of Greece in terms of sunshine and hot weather (*_*) bad luck


Thanks very much, glad you enjoyed them. I'm going back this year so maybe there will be some mroe to add to the collection! I agree, there's so much to see that I need to go back to see the rest. :lol: It is bad luck to erbsenzaehler as Rhodes is now the hotspot for sunshine the whole of Europe.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Is this a train station or some sort of administrative building? Looks like it was built by the Italians.










Sort of a mix between Fascist and Art Deco architecture.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ It's a theatre and yes it was constructed by the Italians when they ruled the island from 1912-48. At the time Italy was under fascist rule and like you suggested the style of building is in fact Italian art deco from the fascist era. A blend of art deco coupled with minimalist Bauhaus modernism, called 'rationalist' by the Italians and known as _fascio libero_. There are many Italian buildings of this style on the Dodecanese group of Greek islands that they ruled. The town of Lakki (Porto Lago in Italian) on Leros in particular is notable. A facinating and unique place like Sabaudia in Italy.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Yesterday 11:09 PM
> *Kampflamm* Is this a train station or some sort of administrative building? Looks like it was built by the Italians.
> 
> 
> ...


As neorion has said, it is a theatre that is apparently doing quite well business-wise. Although it looks kind of ugly in comparison to the surrounding buildings that have been built by the Turks, it is a very interesting building which there many more of in Rhodes town itself.



> Today 02:41 AM
> *neorion* It's a theatre and yes it was constructed by the Italians when they ruled the island from 1912-48. At the time Italy was under fascist rule and like you suggested the style of building is in fact Italian art deco from the fascist era. A blend of art deco coupled with minimalist Bauhaus modernism, called 'rationalist' by the Italians and known as fascio libero. There are many Italian buildings of this style on the Dodecanese group of Greek islands that they ruled. The town of Lakki (Porto Lago in Italian) on Leros in particular is notable. A facinating and unique place like Sabaudia in Italy.


Thanks for that neorion, very informative! ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics Bristol Mike! :cheers: I was in Rhodes in 1997... :rock:
It is great, isn't it?


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

> Today 09:31 AM
> christos-greece Great pics Bristol Mike! I was in Rhodes in 1997...
> It is great, isn't it?


Has it changed much since then. I've noticed a few newer buildings in the new town and other modern hotels near the beaches but the buildings suggest that there hasn't been much change since the 1980s. I agree that Rhodes is awesome, and as I've said, I'm planning a return journey this August. :banana:


----------

